# Need some advice please?



## Danni1982 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone  

Just got back from my appointment at the fertility clinic. 

He wants to do some more tests, including HSG and Ovary-scan. I need to book the HSG for ten days after my next period starts. I haven't had one since 31 May, so anybody's guess when that will be. So, he prescribed Provera to induce my AF. Problem is, I got a +ve on OPK last Friday and also had sharp pains in side an EWCM so thought, finally! and BD'd. My concern (and I know it's a small chance) is what if I caught the egg and was successful and then take Provera and induce my AF. Would that end any likelihood of fertilisation? 

Problem is we are on a really tight schedule - the tests have to be done, with results, by my next appointment which is 30 Aug - it was either take that slot or wait until Dec! If I waited until 14 dpo, tested, and then took the provera, would that give me enough time to have the tests? How long after taking provera does AF come? 

Do I make any sense at all? xx


----------

